# Why can't I use emoticons?



## brandy (May 23, 2007)

I do not know why I cannot post emoticons in my posts. I used these in the past I wonder why I just can't use them anymore! Can someone please help me. Thanks.


----------



## aliceo (May 24, 2007)

I am not able to either....  I don't see them when I type a message....


----------



## janiebaby (May 25, 2007)

Go to User CP
Go to Edit Options
Scroll all the way down to Miscellaneous options
Go to Message editor interface 
Go to enhanced interface (should be the third one)
Apply

Let me know if this helps!


----------



## Integrity (May 25, 2007)

thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzRhonda (May 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## FineChyna (May 28, 2007)

I've been wondering this for the longest time too..lol


----------



## brandy (May 28, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------

